# Hardware Sensors



## SuperMiguel (Jun 16, 2009)

I just installed phpsysinfo, i know there a line that says: sensor_program = ""; so im guessing i can put some kind of sensor program to monitor my hardware.. I looked in the ports and the only sensor i found was the sensors-applet.. can install that and change that line to: sensor_program = "sensors-applet"; ??

note: on their website (http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/index.php?content=requirements) says that it needs gnome to be installed. I dont want to install gnome.. Any other sensors?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

sysutils/bsdhwmon, sysutils/mbmon, sysutils/k8temp and a few others i think.


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 16, 2009)

there is no lmsensors? im just looking for one that works with phpsysinfo


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no idea what phpsysinfo expects for output but I'm sure any one of the ones I posted can be used.


----------



## venom (Jun 17, 2009)

ipmi

for support check:

```
# dmidecode | grep -i ipmi
IPMI Device Information
```


----------



## jef (Jun 19, 2009)

As far as I know, _lmsensors _is a Linux-ism and not available for FreeBSD. 

IPMI sounds like a good shot, if its available. It's not on my new Intel D945GCLF2 boards (within the last year or so) and their latest BIOS (May, 2009), so don't be surprised if you install 

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/dmidecode-2.10.tbz

and it doesn't show IPMI.


----------



## desnudopenguino (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a heads up for anyone interested, bsdhwmon is no longer being maintained. http://bsdhwmon.parodius.com/.


----------

